# Deep frame slam full of honey



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice. Good fall flow! Is your wax foundation bowed?


----------



## Beewildered61 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks! It is a little on one or two frames with one of the hives


----------

